# Quelle für Motive



## Tixiland (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

auf der Suche nach immer besseren und neuen Motiven für ein Printprojekt bin ich schnell an die Grenzen von Photocase und Co gestoßen - die Fotos sind zT. natürlich genial und die Auswahl riesig, aber ich suche Bilder von Menschen die auf einen Partyflyer passen.
Hat jemand ne gute Quelle für mich?  
(Die pisc sollten auch ab 300 dpi einsetzbar sein bzw. groß genug sein)
LG,
TIXI


----------



## metty (13. Dezember 2005)

Bestimmt gut in jedem Bereich sind große Bildagenturen wie:

http://www.gettyimages.com oder http://www.strandperle.biz

Nix gefunden? Zu teuer? -> Selbermachen! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tixiland (13. Dezember 2005)

Danke,

getty images kenn ich schon, ich suche für den Entwurf von Flyern ich ehrlich gesagt Bilder von hübschen jungen Damen!
Wenn Du da weiter weißt...


----------



## schutzgeist (13. Dezember 2005)

Schonmal bei iStock geschaut?


----------

